# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  الدرس الأول:كيفية عمل هيكل تنظيمي لمؤسسه صغيره

## كرومه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أولاً : تعريف التنظيم الإداري 
التنظيم هو أسلوب التنفيذ, من حيث تقسيم العمل إلى وحدات وتحديد اختصاصات ومسئوليات كل من هذا الوحدات العاملين فيها وكذلك سير الإجراءات التنفيذية.
ويمكن إجمال هذه العمليات في تعريف مختصر وهو ( نظام سير العمل), ومع ذلك فقد اختلفت المراجع العلمية كثيراً في وضع تعريف علمي شامل للتنظيم – لان التنظيم يشتمل على عمليات متعددة تهدف إلى تيسير الأداء بصورة توصلنا إلى تحقيق الهدف على أحسن وجه من الإتقان والسرعة والاقتصاد – لدرجة أن مفهوم التنظيم أصبح أحياناً يختلط مع مفهوم الإدارة عموما.
ثانياُ : الخرائط التنظيمية 
يطلق على تقسيم العمل إلى وحدات الصلة بين وحداته اصطلاح ( الهيكل التنظيمي) أو (البناء التنظيمي).
ويمكن عرض هذا الهيكل التنظيمي لأيه منظمة, في صورة كشوف أو جداول بالوحدات مصحوبة بشرح يوضح العلاقة بين تلك الوحدات.
ويمكن أيضا عرض هذا الهيكل التنظيمي في شكل رسم يبين التقسيم إلى وحدات والعلاقة بينها – وهذا الرسم هو ما يطلق عليه اسم ( الخريطة التنظيمية).
ولاشك أن عرض الهيكل التنظيمي في شكل رسم يكون أكثر وضوحاً وأيسر استيعابا من عرضة في صورة كشوف أو شرح مكتوب. 
ولا يقتصر استعمال الخرائط التنظيمية على مجرد عرض شكل الهيكل التنظيمي ( التقسيم والعلاقة بين وحدات التقسيم) وإنما تستعمل أيضا لإيضاح أوضاع وبيانات متعددة كما سنوضح بعد.
والرسم الآتي يوضع – في بساطة – هيكل تنظيمي لمؤسسة صغيرة : 


وكذلك قيد يكون الغرض من الخريطة هو إيضاح اختصاصات كل وحدة من وحدات التقسيم, حيث يكتب في كل مربع تحت اسم الإدارة أو القسم اختصاصات تلك الإدارة أو ذلك القسم, ويطلق على الخريطة في هذه الحالة اسم خريطة الاختصاصات.
وقد توضع الخريطة لايضاح نوع وعدد الموظفين ومستوى الأجور, حيث يكتب في كل مربع عدد الموظفين من كل نوع وفئاتهم الماليه – وفي هذه الحالة تسمى خريطة الموظفين.
وتستخدم الخريطة التنظيمية أيضا لإيضاح سير إجراءات عملية إدارية معينة فمثلا: 
تعمل خريطة لإجراءات استخراج بطاقة شخصية وأخرى للإجراءات الجمركية, وغيرها لإجراءات التأمينات الاجتماعية.. وهكذا وهي عبارة عن خريطة البناء التنظيمي مزودة باسهم بين المربعات توضح خط سير الإجراء مع كتابة عبارات إيضاحية – وهذه الخريطة تسمي ( خريطة الإجراءات).
ويراعى دائما عند رسم خريطة تنظيمية أن يكتب في جانبها ما يأتي : 
1) عنوان الخريطة ( أو موضوع البيان المقصود منها إيضاحه).
2) تاريخها أو تاريخ ما كانت عليه الأوضاع بهذه الصورة.. مثلا ( خريطة البناء التنظيمي لوزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية عند إنشائها سنه 1939) أو مثلا ( البناء التنظيمي لمديرية التعليم بالإسكندرية في يناير عام 1978).
3) إذا كانت الخريطة توضح مشروعاً مستقبلاً – يكتب عليها ذلك البيان.

ثالثاً : أنواع التقسيم الإداري 
لايقتصر تقسيم أو تبويب نشاط أي منظمة على مجرد تحديد المستويات الرئيسية وانما يمكن إجراء هذا التقسيم من زوايا أخرى مختلفة مثل : 
1) التوزيع الجغرافي 
2) العملاء الذين تخدمهم المنظمة وأنواع الخدمات التي تقدمها.
3) المهن أو التخصصات المختلفة للعاملين بها.

ولإيضاح مفهوم هذه الأنواع من التقسيمات تناول على سبيل المثال أحدى المحافظات حيث يمكن تقسيمها أصلا على أساس المستويات الرئاسية فنجدها تتكون من محافظ وإدارات مختلفة داخل المحافظة ومديريات الخدمات ثم تقسيمات في داخل المديريات .. الخ.
ومن زاوية اخرى يمكن تقسيم المحافظة جغرافيا الى مجالس احياء ويتبع كل مجلس حي مدير وادارات معينة .. الخ. 
ومن زاوية ثالثة يمكن تقسيم نشاط المحافظة الى خدمات للعاملين وخدمات للجمهور ثم تقسيم خدمات الجمهور الى خدمات تعليمية وخدمات سكانية .. الخ.
ومن زاوية رابعة يمكن تقسيم نشاط المحافظة في صورة نشاط العاملين بها إلى إداريين ومهندسين واطباء وعمال فنيين وعمال عاديين .. وهكذا.
ويتخذ التقسيم اشكالا مختلفة بالنسبة للبناء التنظيمي – أهمها : 
1) التنظيم التنازلي : وهو أبسط أنواع التنظيم وأقدمها – وفيه تتدرج السلطة من المدير أو الرئيس الأعلى إلى الرئاسات التالية له, ثم إلى الرئاسات التي تليها وهكذا حتى تصل إلى أدنى المستويات.
2) التنظيم الاستشاري : ويطلق هذا النوع من التقسيم على المنظمات التي بها إدارات وأقسام استشارية تخدم جميع الوحدات الأخرى بالمنظمة ولا تدخل هذه الأقسام الاستشارية في خط السلطة ( أي لا تدخل في التسلسل العام للرئاسات) ومن أمثل الأقسام الاستشارية إدارة البحوث العلمية والإدارة القانونية وإدارة العلاقات الإنسانية ومكتب الأمن.
3) التنظيم الموضوعي : وهو تقسيم العمل على أساس أنواع التخصص الموجودة بالمنظمة بحيث يتكون البناء التنظيمي من وحدات رئيسية متخصصة تتمتع كل منها باكتفاء ذاتي عن بقية الوحدات قدر الإمكان – وهذا النوع من التقسيم يناسب المنظمات المتعددة الأغراض مثل الوزارات أو بعض منظمات الخدمات التي تقدم أكثر من خدمة أو التي تخدم طوائف متعددة من الجمهور وفيها يتكون البناء التنظيمي من وحدات مستقلة تختص كل وحدة منها بمجال خدمة معينة – وكذلك في المصانع المتعددة الانتاج حيث يتكون المصنع من وحدات شبه مستقلة يختص كل منها بنوع معين من الانتاج.
رابعاً : عناصر أساسية في التنظيم الإداري 
الأهداف 
الإدارة الناجحة هي التي تنجح في تحقيق الهدف الذي يسعى إليه النشاط, وما لم يكن الهدف واضحا ومحددا لا يمكن للإدارة أن تحدد أسلوبها في العمل على تحقيقه, ولذلك كان أول ما يعنى به التنظيم هو تحديد الهدف تحديدا واضحا بحيث يدركه الموظفون العاملون بالمنظمة في كافة مستوياتها كما يجب أن يكون الهدف عمليا قابلا للتحقيق وليس مجرد أمل أو رغبة.
والأهداف نوعان 
1) أهداف قصيرة المدى وهي التي تعبر عن (الأغراض) الفورية للمنظمة.
2) أهداف طويلة المدى وهي التي أنشئت من أجلها المنظمة وتسعى مدى حياتها لتحقيقها.
ويمكن تقسيم الأهداف داخل المنظمة إلى : 
1) أهداف رئيسية كليه أساسية وهي التي تنشدها المنظمة في جملتها كوحدة شاملة متكاملة.
2) أهداف فرعية – تتفرع من الهدف الرئيسي- فإذا ما تحقق كل منها أمكن الوصول إلى الهدف الكلي بسهولة.


أهمية تحديد الأهداف 
1) توفير الوقت والجهد والمال الذي قد يضيعه عدم وضوح الهدف.
2) إلمام الموظفين بما يهدف إليه نشاطهم على وجه التحديد, يساعد كثيراً على إتقان الأداء.
3) وضوح الرؤية أمام البيئة والمنظمات الأخرى حول دور المنظمة.
4) تيسير الرقابة – لان الرقابة تتطلب تحديد ووضوح المطلوب تنفيذه حتى يمكن الحكم عليه على مدى الالتزام به.
5) تشجيع العاملين وحماسهم لتحقيق الهدف.
السياسات العامة 
السياسية العامة أو الاتجاه العام, هي النطاق العام المحدد لسلوك المنظمة أو سلوك العاملين فيها , أو هي فلسفة عامة تلتزم المنظمة بها في اتخاذ القرارات أو هي إطار عام يحوى تقاليد اجتماعية أو اقتصادية أو سياسية بحيث لا تخرج الإجراءات التنفيذية عن حدود هذا الإطار... والمقصود باصطلاح الإجراءات هو الأداء الفعلي الموضوعي لتحقيق الهدف في أطار السياسية العامة.
ومن الأمثلة السائدة في مجالات الخدمات الاجتماعية , مثال الجمعيات والمؤسسات الاجتماعية الأهلية التي تضع سياسة عامة من حيث نوعية الأعضاء الذين تقبل انضمامهم, فقد ترى أحدى الجمعيات أن يكون أعضاؤها جميعاً من ذوي المؤهلات العالية, أو تفضيل الأعضاء من أعمار معينة, أو تستبعد قبول الأعضاء ذوي ميول سياسية معينة, ومن زاوية أخرى قد تتخذ أحدى المؤسسات سياسة عامة في جانب اختيار الموظفين فتكون سياستها التحيز للموطن الجغرافي الذي يجري فيه نشاطها أو قد تتخذ سياسة استبعاد طلبات ذوي الجنسية الأجنبية أو قد تتجه نحو تفضيل الذكور على الإناث في (.....) وهكذا , أما الإجراء التنفيذي فهو الخطوات الموضوعية التطبيقية التي تقرها المؤسسة في إطار تلك السياسة العامة.

ومن فوائد السياسات العامة للمنظمة 
1) تجانس القرارات أي اتخاذ قرارات متشابهة في المواقف المتشابهة.
2) تيسير اتخاذ القرار حيث لا يتردد المديرون أو المختصين في المفاضلة بين اتجاهات متعددة عندما تكون هناك سياسة تحدد لهم الاتجاه المرغوب.
3) تيسير الرقابة على الاتجاه العام للمؤسسة طالما أن السياسية العامة محددة مقدما قبل التنفيذ.
4) اطمئنان المنفذين إلى سلامة أدائهم طالما هناك سياسة معلنه لهم وبالتالي يمكن إطلاق حريتهم في التصرف في إطار حدود السياسة العامة.
وحدة الأمر
يجب أن يكون مصدر الأوامر والتعليمات والتوجيهات للعامل من رئيس واحد ( الرئيس المباشر) وإذا أراد الرئيس الأعلى إصدار أوامر للعامل فليكن ذلك عن طريق رئيسة المباشر لأنه إذا تعددت الأوامر أو التوجيهات للعامل من رئاسات مختلفة يحار العامل في تنفيذها ويتعذر عليه في نفس الوقت تحديد مسؤوليته نحو انجاز ما يكلف به من أعمال وخصوصا إذا تضاربت الأوامر أو ازدوجت.
ومخالفة هذه القاعدة تعتبر من المشكلات الكبيرة السائدة حاليا في كثير من أجهزتنا الحكومية والعامة وأيضا في بعض المنظمات الخاصة مثل الجمعيات التطوعية والمؤسسات الاجتماعية, ويطلق عليها (مشكلة التخطي) ويحصل التخطي أما من جانب الرؤساء أو من جانب المرؤوس فمن جانب الرؤساء قد يتجاهل الرئيس الأعلى رئيسا مباشراً في بعض الأحيان, مما يغضب الرئيس المباشر ويقلل من اعتباره وتقديره أمام مرءوسيه, وفي نفس الوقت يضع الموظف في موقف التردد بين أرضاء أي الرئيسين, فتتأثر الروح المعنوية للجميع, أما من جانب المرؤوس فقد يعرض الموظف رأيا على رئيسة المباشر فيرفضه ثم يقوم بعرضه على الرئيس الأعلى مباشرة دون استئذان الرئيس المباشر, فيرأس عليه ذلك الرئيس الأعلى ثم يثور الرئيس المباشر ويعيد مناقشته مع رئيسه الأعلى, وفي هذه الحالة أما أن يقنعه بضرورة الرفض فيما فيعاد تعديل النشاط على هذا الأساس أو لا يتمكن من أقناعة فيفقد سيطرته على مرؤوسيه. 
ومع ذلك فهناك مواقف خاصة يسمح فيها بتعدد الرئاسات المباشرة لنفس العامل ونما بصورة لا تسمح بالتعارض أو الازدواج, وذلك بشرط أن يكون مقررا في البناء التنظيمي أو في روتين العمل ومتفقاً عليه بالتحديد ولنضرب لذلك الأمثلة الآتية:
رئيس مجلس إدارة مصنع يوجه أن يتلقى يومياً إحصائية بحجم الإنتاج الذي تم في اليوم السابق, والموظف المختص بأعداد هذا البيان موظف صغير في قسم الإحصاء وليس هناك ما يدعو إلى تسلسل عرض هذه الإحصائية يومياً على رئيس القسم ثم مدير الإدارة ثم مدير عام المصانع... الخ, ولذلك يمكن في هذه الحالة بالذات الاتفاق على مبدأ التخطي الرسمي بحيث تعرض الإحصائية اليومية مباشرة من موظف الإحصاء إلى رئيس مجلس الإدارة.
وفي كل وزارة أو مصلحة حكومية كبيرة أو هيئة عامة نجد مراقبا ماليا تعينه وزارة المالية لمراجعة واعتماد إجراءات الصرف من الميزانية, وهذا المراقب المالي له رئيسان, فهو يتبع رئيسه المباشر في الجهة التي يعمل بها( الوزارة أو المصلحة أو المحافظة أو الهيئة العامة), تبعية إدارية, ثم أنه يتبع رئيسا أخر في وزارة المالية تبعية فنية, حيث يتلقى من وزارة المالية تعليمات وأوامر حول الأسس والقواعد التي يجب مراعاتها في عمله, وكذلك يتصل مباشرة بوزارة المالية لاستطلاع رأيها في صعوبات التطبيق, وهنا نرى أن ازدواج الرئاسة والتخطي لا يؤدي إلى ازدواج في الأوامر أو تعارض في التعليمات.
في مديريات الخدمات بالمحافظات, يجري نفس الشيء, حيث تتلقى المديرية أوامر من الوزارة المختص حول أصول العمل الفني, وفي نفس الوقت يتبع العاملون بها للمحافظ تبعية إدارية.

التسلسل الإداري 
يقصد بالتسلسل الإداري , تسلسل السلطة الرئاسية وكذلك تسلسل المسئولية بانتظام بين قمة السلطة العليا للمنظمة وبين أدنى مستويات العاملين وتقتضى نظرية التنظيم التقليدية بأن تنساب الأوامر من أعلى إلى أسفل, وأن ترتفع المعلومات والاتصالات الخاصة بتنفيذ النشاط من أسفل إلى أعلى, وأن تمر تلك الأوامر والاتصالات في انسيابها في خطوط وممرات بحيث لا تتخطي مستوى من المستويات المتدرجة.
ومن مزايا التسلسل بهذا الوضع أنه يضمن المحافظة على سلطة الرؤساء واحترامهم ويحفظ الروح المعنوية للعاملين حيث يعترف بهم في كل المستويات كما أشرنا عند عرض مشكلة التخطي, كما أنه يساعد على تنسيق النشاط لأن كل عامل في خط الأوامر( خط السلطة) سيطلع على الأوامر وعلى المعلومات والاتصالات الصاعدة للرؤساء, وبذلك يلم بأكبر قدر من أوضاع العمل ويدخل في الصورة دائماً.
إلا أن عيب هذه الطريقة هو بطء حركة الاتصالات ولذلك توصى الاتجاهات الحديثة بإتباع خطوط الاتصال المائل هاو العرضية طالما كانت لا تسبب إضرارا جوهرية في النشاط.
وأحيانا يطلق على شكل التسلسل الوظيفي من الإدارة العليا إلى الإدارة الوسطى ثم إلى صف الإشراف الأول والمستوى الأدنى اسم (التسلسل الهرمي) حيث يتخذ في كثير من الأحيان شكل الهرم.
ومن الأخطاء الشائعة في هذا المجال اعتقاد بعض الإداريين بان نظام العاملين في إيه منظمة من حيث توزيع عددهم في مستويات الأجور يجب أن يتخذ شكل هرم منتظم حتى يسمح بفرص الترقي العادلة من الوظائف الدنيا إلى الوظائف الأعلى, ولا شك أن هذا الوضع يتنافى في كثير من الأحيان مع صالح المنظمة , فمثلا تستخدم إحدى المؤسسات المتخصصة في البحوث العلمية عدداً من الخبراء النادرين الذين تزيد أجورهم على أجر أكبر وظيفة رئاسية في المؤسسة, بل ربما يحدث في بعض المنظمات أن الهرم يبدو مقلوباً مثل معمل الفحوص الكيميائية حيث يقل عدد المساعدين عن عدد الأخصائيين ثم يقل عدد العمال الفنيين من المساعدين ويقل عدد العمال الأدنى عن عدد الفنيين وقد يبدو الهرم المناسب لمنظمة ما في وسطه كما يحدث في المستشفيات الصغيرة حيث يلي مدير المستشفى عدد من الأطباء الأخصائيين ثم عدد اقل من الأخصائيين المساعدين فعدد اقل من الممارسين ثم عدد اكبر من الممرضات .. وهكذا.
ولذلك فإننا لا نتمسك دائما بالشكل الهرمي من حيث تدني عدد العاملين في مستويات الأجور.
نطاق التمكن 
فكرة نطاق التمكن ( ويسمى أيضا نطاق الإشراف) هي من أقدم نواحي التفكير في مجال الإدارة, والمقصود منها هو تقدير عدد العاملين الذين يتمكن الرئيس من توجيههم أو الإشراف عليهم, وقد تعددت الأبحاث والمواصفات التي وضعت لهذا الغرض, وحاول البعض تحديد عدد معين يرتبط بظروف عمل معين وتراوحت مثل هذه التحديدات في بعض البحوث بين ثلاثة وبين ثلاثين عامل.
إلا أن تطور وتقدم علم الإدارة انتهى إلى أنه لا يمكن وضع قاعدة ثابتة لتقدير نطاق الإشراف في الحالات المختلفة, وإنما يجب دراسة كل حالة على حدة لمراعاة الاعتبارات التي تحيط بها, ومن أهم الاعتبارات التي تراعى في تقدير نطاق التمكن أو الإشراف: 
1) شخصية المنفذ : من حيث إلمامه بالعمل ومدى خبرته في توجيهه وكذلك استعداده الشخصي في إدارة الأفراد.
2) طبيعة العمل ذاته : من حيث مستوى احتياجه إلى التوجيه والإشراف والرقابة والمراجعة... الخ.
3) مدى تنوع النشاط : بمعنى أن الإشراف على مجموعة من العاملين يؤدون نمطا واحدا من النشاط يكون أيسر من الإشراف على مجموعة أخرى يؤدي كل فرد من أفرادها عملا يختلف من عمل زملائه.
4) درجة التشتت الجغرافي : على اعتبار أن الإشراف على مجموعة من العاملين في مكان واحد أو بلد واحد أسهل من الإشراف على نفس المجموعة إذا كان أفرادها موزعين على أماكن مختلفة أو بلدان مختلفة.
5) حداثة المنظمة: لان كل عمل جديد يحتاج أول الأمر إلى مزيد من عناية المشرفين وإلى مجموعة خاصة لكشف النواحي المحتاجة إلى إشراف ورقابة وكذلك اكتشاف صعوبات التنفيذ التي تحتاج إلى توجيه...الخ. ولكما مضى الوقت على ممارسة النشاط كلما نقص الوقت والجهد التي تحتاجه عملية الإشراف.
6) حاجة العمل إلى قرارات عاجلة : خصوصا إذا كانت سلطة البت في هذه القرارات العاجلة من اختصاص الرئيس أو المشرف.
7) التنسيق : اتخذ بعض علماء الإدارة التنسيق كوظيفة أساسية من وظائف الإدارة و التخطيط والتنظيم والتوظيف والإشراف والتمويل, والبعض الآخر جعله جزءاً من عمليات التنظيم:
وعلاقة التنسيق بالتنظيم تتلخص في مراعاة المبادئ الآتية :
1) تحديد اختصاص كل وحدة من وحدات التقسيم تحديداً تفصيليا واضحا مع مراعاة إيضاح علاقة كل وحده بالوحدات الأخرى وكذلك بالمنظمات الخارجية الأخرى.
2) تحديد اختصاص كل من العاملين بالتفصيل دون تكرار أو ازدواج زائد عن حاجة النشاط مع إيضاح مدى وكيفية اتصال عمله بعمل الوظائف الأخرى.
في وضع البناء التنظيمي يراعى تبعية الأقسام المتجانسة أو الوثيقة الصلة في نشاطها لرئاسة واحدة.
وباختصار يهدف التنسيق إلى منع الازدواج ومنع التضارب.
8) المركزية واللامركزية : وإذا نظرنا إلى الهيكل التنظيمي لأيه منظمة نراه يتكون من تسلسل رئاسي تبعا للمستويات المتتالية من القمة إلى ادني مستويات التقسيم وتتدرج السلطان والمسئوليات تبعا لهذا التسلسل الرئاسي ... بحيث تستند إلى كل عامل في أدني المستويات مسئولية القيام بأعمال معينة .. ثم يكون لرئيسة سلطة الإشراف على هذه الأعمال وإبداء الرأي فيها .. وهذا الرئيس بالتالي يخضع لسلطة رئيسة .. وهكذا حتى ينتهي التسلسل إلى أعلى مستوى رئاسي.
في إطار هذا التنظيم التقليدي, وقد يبدو لنا أن سلطة البت ( سلطة اتخاذ القرار) لا بد أن تكون دائما مركزية في أعلى وظيفة بالمنظمة... ولا شك أن تركيز السلطة في الرئاسة العليا تكون في الغالب معوقا للعمل خصوصا إذا كانت هناك أعمال يسهل انجازها والبت فيها عند مستوى أدني من مستوى الرئيس الأعلى.
ولذلك قد يرى الرئيس الأعلى أن يتنازل عن سلطته في البت في مواضيع معينة فيجعل سلطة البت فيها من حق مرؤوسه, وقد يرى هذا المرؤوس أيضا أن تسند سلطته في هذا المواضيع إلى مرؤوس أدنى .. وهكذا, أو قد توضع خطة المنظمات على أساس الاتفاق مقدما على أعطاء سلطة اتخاذ القرارات في مواضيع معينة إلى وظائف معينة ادني من الرئاسة العليا( والمعروف أن الخطة توضع باتفاق جميع العاملين).
ويطلق على عملية إسناد السلطة إلى مستوى أدني في مستويات البناء التنظيمي عملية (تفويض السلطة).
وكلما أرتفع مستوى سلطة اتخاذ القرار إلى وظائف أعلى فإننا بذلك نتجه نحو المركزية, وكلما أسندت هذه السلطة إلى وظائف في مستوى أدنى فإننا بذلك نتجه نحو اللامركزية.
وعلى ذلك فإن المركزية واللامركزية أوضع نسبية, فلا يمكن أن نحكم على تنظيم بأنه مركزي أو بأنه لا مركزي.. وإنما يمكننا أن نقارن بين نظامين فنقول أن احدهما أكثر مركزية من الآخر... مثلها في ذلك مثل المقارنة بين الأطوال فلا يمكن الحكم على مسافة معينة حكما مطلقاً بأنها طويلة أو قصيرة وإنما يمكن الحكم بالمقارنة بين مسافتين على أن أحدهما أطول أو أقصر من الأخرى.

المفاضلة بين الاتجاه نحو المركزية والاتجاه نحو اللامركزية 
لا يمكننا أن نصدر حكما مطلقا بتفضيل أحدهما على الأخرى, لان هذا يتوقف على ظروف العمل التي قد يفضل معها الاتجاه نحو المركزية أو يفضل معها الاتجاه نحو اللامركزية كما سنوضح فيما يلي : 
الظروف التي تبرر الاتجاه نحو المركزية : 
1) حداثة المنظمة أو المشروع : لان المنظمة الحديثة الإنشاء أو المشروع الجديد يكون عادة في مرحلة تجريبية ويهم رئيسه الأعلى أو شاغلوا وظائفه الرئيسية الوقوف علي صعوبة التنفيذ ومراقبة طريقة البت في الأمر, في سبيل التغلب على ما قد يواجه العمل من صعوبات أو مشكلات ولدراسة كل ما يقتضي تحوير وسائل التنفيذ.
2) الرغبة في توحيد القرارات : وذلك في الحالات المماثلة التي تتناولها منظمات متعددة لها رئاسة واحده ولا يكون من المناسب فيها استقلال كل منظمة بسلطة اتخاذ قرار... فمثلاً قد لا يكون من المناسب أعطاء سلطة اتخاذ القرار لكل رئيس وحدة من وحدات وزارة ما في تقييم نشاط العاملين بوحدته وتقديرها بدرجة مئوية, حيث يكون بعضهم أكثر سخاء من غيره .. وكذلك في تقدير المكافآت التشجيعية للعاملين .. وأيضا في الخدمات العامة التي تقدم للمواطنين وتعتمد في تقريرها على التقدير الشخصي من الرئيس دون قاعدة محددة.
3) الرغبة في زيادة الاهتمام بناحية عمل معينة لها خطورتها مثل الرقابة والتفتيش والشكاوي والأمن في الشركات الاقتصادية وفي الهيئات العامة وتبعيتها لرئيس مجلس الإدارة مباشرة لاهتمامه بها, وكذلك مثل التدريب حيث يتوفر في اغلب الوزارات والهيئات في إدارة مركزية تختص به بدلا من توزيعه على إدارات المنظمة, وكذلك على مستوى الدولة كما نشاهد في جمهورية مصر العربية نجد أجهزه مركزية تتولى موضوعات في قمة اهتمام الدولة مثل الجهاز المركزي للحاسبات الذي يتولى الرقابة المالية, والجهاز المركزي للتنظيم والإدارة الذي يتولى الإصلاح الإداري والجهاز المركزي للتعبئة العامة والإحصاء الذي يتولى سياسة التعبئة العامة كما ترجع إليه جميع أجهزة الدولة في البيانات الإحصائية.
4) النواحي المشتركة في وحدات المنظمة التي يهم المنظمة تنسيقها وتكاملها, مثل التخطيط حيث لا يترك لكل وحدة سلطة البت في خطتها وإنما ترتفع الخطط كلها مع التسلسل الرئاسي حتى تتجمع لدى الرئاسة العليا لتنسيقها واتخاذ قرار اعتمادها وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للميزانية, وبرامج العلاقات الإنسانية للعاملين .. الخ.
5) عدم الثقة في كفائه العاملين وحسن تصرفهم مما يدعو الرؤساء إلى عدم تفويضهم في اتخاذ القرار.
6) سهولة الاتصال بين الوحدات الفرعية والرئاسة الأعلى, تعتبر عاملا مساعداً عندها تستحب المركزية بسبب مبررات أخرى, مثل تجميع الوحدات في مكان واحد او سهولة الاتصال التليفوني.
الظروف التي تبرر الاتجاه نحو اللامركزية
1) استقرار العمل والاطمئنان إلى سلامة روتينيه
2) المسائل الخاضعة لقواعد محددة لا تتأثر بالتقدير الشخصي.
3) مهارة المفوضين بسلطة اتخاذ القرار وثقه رئاستهم فيهم
4) التشتت الجغرافي لوحدات النشاط أو صعوبة الاتصال بين الوحدات ورئاستهم
5) ممثلو المنظمات في اللجان المشتركة والاتحادات أو المؤتمرات..الخ, يجب تفويضهم بسلطة تقرير رأي المنظمة أو البت في الموضوعات المراد اتخاذ قرار فوري فيها.




للأمانه منقول
ولي معكم دروس أخرى مفيده

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## جـورية العين

بارك الله فيج وفي نقلج اختي الغاليه 

وننتظر جديدك

----------


## كرومه

هذا موضوع ينفع كل وحده تفكر تفتح مؤسسه خاصه صغيره أو كبيره
لأن أهم شي في أي منشأئه هو الهيكل التنظيمي

----------


## &هجير&

تسلمين علي الموضوع

----------


## كرومه

للفائده

----------


## عنادل

للرفع

----------


## فراشه المنتدى



----------

